# Equipment AV Rack Configuration



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

I know I have seen some threads where people have used some sort of rack configuration tools/templates for designing their rack/configuration and equipment locations but for the life of me search has not been my friend today. Can anyone point me to the right location of these tools or templates? 

I have a 42 U computer rack and I want to test out designs for the equipment locations without having to physically do it and re-do it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

carls64 said:


> I know I have seen some threads where people have used some sort of rack configuration tools/templates for designing their rack/configuration and equipment locations but for the life of me search has not been my friend today. Can anyone point me to the right location of these tools or templates?
> 
> I have a 42 U computer rack and I want to test out designs for the equipment locations without having to physically do it and re-do it.
> 
> Thanks!


I like using Visio and Google Sketch-Up


----------

